# Channa bleheri *Rainbow snakehead*



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Anybody kept them know much about them? I have been doing reading and intend on picking one up tomorrow unless somebody can deter me away from it. Which I am almost hoping happens so I don't have to run a tank just for him until he is grown up enough to join some friends. 

I have read about the temperature changes they require to keep seasonal water temperatures correct and not to warm. Also have read about diet and how they are pretty easy to get eating dead and solid food. Anybody have good or bad stories about keeping them?

I am thinking of setting up a 33 gallon long for a small 3-4 inch that I have found for sale


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They like a heavily planted tank with very low ph around 5-6. They also prefer subtropical temp but room temperature is fine as ling as it's not too hot. No need for seasonal temp change just stick to room temp and let out season change it. Playing with it's environment unuturally will stress it out.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

gonna shoot ya pm with a few questions


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i was going to get a rainbow but since they like heavily planted tanks i bailed out lol to much work lol


anyways they are nice fish


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can alawys use fake plants.


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you end up getting these? I'm a bit late chiming in, but I thought I'd share....

I kept a pair of these in a 33gal tank for about 8 years before taking a break from the hobby. They are awesome to watch and easy to keep. To be honest I didn't plant the tank heavily, just had a small bunch of _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ and duckweed floating around which needed to be kept in check because snakeheads like access to the air. But there were a lot of branches and piles of indian almond leaves for them to hide in and to break sight-lines. Filtration was basic; two sponge filters on an air pump, and the tank was at room temperature (no heater necessary). The water was tannin stained as you'd expect from all the leaves in there, and lighting was more or less dim. I fed them sinking pellets and occasional frozen bloodworms. They're a bold fish, and frequently come to the front of the tank to investigate who's looking in.

One time I thought adding a dozen zebra danios would make a cool biotope, and it looked awesome. I figured the schooling habit of the danios would keep them more or less safe, but such was not the case. Once the lights went out the danios got massacred and I had two fatter than normal snakeheads...


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Unfortunately I was unable to clear the tank in time that they were going to go into so I pushed some other users to go get them  I plan on keeping them eventually and the fact that you kept 2 in a 33 gallon for 8 years gives me more hope they will be happy in the tank of that size.

Did you ever try and breed for you or did you ever attempt to simulate the seasonal changes for them?


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

I never intentionally simulated seasonal changes, but my place would get cooler during the winter (mostly at night). And no they never bred; I honestly never knew if they were a M/F pair or both the same sex. They did a lot of displaying to each other though; gills flaring and trembling fins - fun to watch. But it was probably their territorial pissing matches rather than breeding displays...

Very cool fish... can't say it enough. Colourful, active, not too big, and easy to feed despite being a monster fish.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep bleheri , I have 6 , 2 pairs formed from the group I hope to breed them this spring . I keep them in the same setups as my other channa (Aurantimaculata, asiatica & gachua). My channa tanks are in my basement in an unheated room which makes it easy to as it is perfect temp to mimic the seasonal changes. 

To echo what's already been said. They like a low light environment & ample floating cover plants. I use river sand substrate , I don't bother with rooted plants as I find most channa like to dig and also most plants wont survive below my thick floating cover any way. instead I use oak leaf litter and lots of driftwood with java ferns and mosses attached that tolerate the low light. Like most channa they prefer aged water with minimal water changes so small water changes as needed are better then large ones. 

I Mimic seasonal changes, as I mentioned I use an unheated basement room and temps are ideal for subtropical channa. I found upstairs it was too warm. I also adjust feedings, water changes and water levels in the tanks to match the seasonal temps. Even if not trying to breed I find you'll notice a significant difference in the health and colours if they are given their winter cold periods.

All in all a great species all the personality and behaviour of the snakehead in a colourful little package!! 


Hope that helps!


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

awesome fish, where can I find some? canadian aquatics has them on their website listed as "coming soon" for the lats 8 months or more.


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

If ur in bc good luck its getting harder and harder to get them in... I got 2 platinum pearls i had to convince the lfs owner that i wasnt a reporter cuz fish stores get harrassed when they bring them in... Due to them being able to live in some of our waters


----------

